# Introducing my kitty- pics :)



## LoveLivid (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi!
I thought I’d introduce my kitty, Syneiah. (Crazy spelling, I know. It’s actually pronounced [sin-AY-uh]). I’ve had her since she was 6 weeks, and she’ll be 7 years old in August. She’s spoiled rotten with a HUGE attitude. She knows she can get anything she wants.

She’s a very sweet cat. Most people don’t think so, because it takes her forever to warm up to strangers (she’s mostly Siamese, and they’re very possessive, jealous, one-person kind of cats). But she’s as docile and loving and affectionate as you could ever imagine with me. She’s very much a lap cat, and a purr baby. She actually has a very strange habit of sucking on my fingers, too. She’s done that ever since she was a kitten. She’s also _very_ vocal, very agile (despite her extra pounds- but we’re working on that!), and quite intelligent. I’ve taught her a few things, such as coming when I call, sitting, sitting pretty (just sitting on her hind legs, with her front paws off the ground), giving kisses, “talking,”and the like. She even knows her name. Well, actually, she knows “Baby;” I got into the habit of calling her that when she was a kitten, and now she thinks that’s her name.

She’s also extremely loyal. I’ve had cats all my life, and I’ve never seen anything like it in a cat. She follows me around like a dog, room to room. She sleeps with (or rather, I should say _on_ me every night. If I’m crying or if I scream, she’s right there to check on me. And when I’m gone for a weekend or anything, my mom says that she stops eating, and just wanders room to room, meowing and never really settling down.
Anyway, that’s her in a nutshell. I'll leave you with a few pics-

(Hope it's okay to introduce on this part of the forum- I wasn't too sure about that).


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, such a beautiful girl and loyalty like you've described isn't too common in cats, she's definitely special.


----------

